# My MAC Haul for the month of August...



## geeko (Aug 29, 2011)

From Regular collection - replenishment & stock ups









  	From MAC me Over





  	From Style Driven and Cinematics




  	From colorizations..


----------



## VickieG (Aug 29, 2011)

Great Haul. Loving the Style Driven and Cinematics colours and the shadesticks too.  colours.


----------



## ZoZo (Aug 29, 2011)

Great haul, enjoy it..


----------



## thebeautybible (Aug 29, 2011)

wow, great haul .what brushes did you get?

  	x


----------



## TheClara (Aug 29, 2011)

Loads of great stuff! Would be nice to see swatches of the shadesticks...


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 29, 2011)

Amazing haul!!!!


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 29, 2011)

oooooooooooooooooo thats awesome!!

  	My jaw just dropped when i saw the colours! loving the styledriven shadows, brighter than i thought they would be


----------



## geeko (Aug 30, 2011)

thebeautybible: I bought #217, #239, #116 and #129

  	Unfortunately i have a budget to keep to, so i didn't manage to buy all the things that i wanted to... if only i had all the money in the world, I would so buy down the whole mac store :X

  	and as per request, here are swatches of the shadesticks


----------



## TheClara (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanx for the swatches! They look great, especially Tundra.


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 1, 2011)

this looks great! amazing haul!


----------



## buntewollsocke (Sep 2, 2011)

Could you swatch the eyeshadows from the Styledriven collection?


----------



## ladydeex3 (Sep 9, 2011)

- Removed -


----------

